# Energy Drinks



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone else actually benefit from drinking energy drinks? Like Monster, Red Bull, Amp, Rip It, NOS, and whatever else you can think of. I've been finding that they really help me socialize with people. It feels like they spark my mind, I can really concentrate better, and I can really keep my anxiety tied down when I drink them. It's getting to the point where I'm almost addicted to them....


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

my first strong feelings of DP happened about 1 hour after drinking a 5 hour energy drink







so I've tried to stay away from the caffeine since


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Before DP/DR I could only drink a max of like 20oz Mt Dew. Much more would give me heart palps. I'm VERY sensitive to it.

Now I wont drink more than a few sips in the morning.

What I hear is to stay away from it big time. But some people don't have any real anxiety with DP. So may be it works good for them.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

razer777 said:


> my first strong feelings of DP happened about 1 hour after drinking a 5 hour energy drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah my dp came on about an hour after i tried an engergy pill, and drinking coffee for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

No it trips me out with anxiety. B12 shots help though, if anything with my energy level.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> Does anyone else actually benefit from drinking energy drinks? Like Monster, Red Bull, Amp, Rip It, NOS, and whatever else you can think of. I've been finding that they really help me socialize with people. It feels like they spark my mind, I can really concentrate better, and I can really keep my anxiety tied down when I drink them. It's getting to the point where I'm almost addicted to them....


same with me, they used to work, but mentioning it in this forum appears to make people quite doubtfully when it comes to trust, they probably see it as trolling or something.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Xerei said:


> same with me, they used to work, but mentioning it in this forum appears to make people quite doubtfully when it comes to trust, they probably see it as trolling or something.


I'm not trying to troll or anything, just asking. I find it that if you can get your anxiety under control, then you can drink them. They really help me bust through the brain fog.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> I'm not trying to troll or anything, just asking. I find it that if you can get your anxiety under control, then you can drink them. They really help me bust through the brain fog.


I just had an energy drink called Powerade a couple of hours ago, and i feel super DP'd like never before, and super anxious. Ughh...i hate when these things don't work.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I just had an energy drink called Powerade a couple of hours ago, and i feel super DP'd like never before, and super anxious. Ughh...i hate when these things don't work.


Don't drink everything at once, do it over time, otherwise you're just gonna get a bang of energy.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> I'm not trying to troll or anything, just asking. I find it that if you can get your anxiety under control, then you can drink them. They really help me bust through the brain fog.


I know you're not trying to troll =). And you're statement is quite good.
Yes..if you're anxiety is out of control you shouldn't drink it, but in some cases drinking it even when it's out of control actually helps.
The first tip I got when I had my first DP and panic attack was to buy a coke, drink it, breathe slowly and relax.
Now, there are some stuff in coke and energy drinks that actually calms your mind, that's what I pretty much base my statements on when I talk about energy drinks helping. If it had bad effects only I wouldn't even mention it. The same goes for alcohol, but not a lot. just a little, in controlled doses it can have giant positive effect. Just remember not to become an alcoholic...that might worsen it, but absolutely EVERYTHING as long as it's controlled can be a good thing...well..cigs works for me even uncontrolled..XD chainsmoker..that's me.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

sonnl said:


> yeah my dp came on about an hour after i tried an engergy pill, and drinking coffee for the first time in a few weeks


Energy pill?? that sounds scary..I don't trust anything that come in pill-form...


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I just had an energy drink called Powerade a couple of hours ago, and i feel super DP'd like never before, and super anxious. Ughh...i hate when these things don't work.


No guilt for that! it could have happened anyway, besides...powerade isn't exactly an energy drink like that..though..I'm not sure where the bad effect comes from....it's not really pumped with caffeine.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah those typical energy drinks can feel good at first but then you can get overstimulated. I've felt quite dizzy on them so I try to keep away from them. But I don't mind those "watered down" ones. There's one called "guarana brazilian drink" that only costs 3 bucks for a big 2 litre bottle. I have more energy with less dp when I drink a little of it once in a while.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Paris Hilton in her biography/autobiography said she drinks energy drinks all night at parties instead of alcohol and then she can stay awake all night. I haven't tried any energy drinks but I tried vitamin water and it made me feel a bit better although I think it was placebo..


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

sonnl said:


> yeah my dp came on about an hour after i tried an engergy pill, and drinking coffee for the first time in a few weeks


Mine too!! I had two red bulls and a few hours later BAM!!! DP hit. Do you think it is some chemical in the energy drinks that causes DP? Can we get an investigation started???


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

there great i feel







, get a few every few weeks, helps loads in college when you need to concentrate or really gets me in the mood when doing exercise. no coffee though, coffee is useless gives me a head ache if anything .


----------



## thanisabella (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is the energy drinks list
-1 Lemon juice
-2 Orange juice
-3 Pineapple juice
-4 Normal water
-5 Soda water


----------

